# Rest in Peace Chuck Westfall, Canon USA's Technical Representative



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2018)

```
<p>Chuck Westfall, Canon USA’s technical representative has died after a 7 year fight against kidney cancer.</p>
<p>I had the pleasure of meeting Chuck once and having some good laughs about this site, he was without a doubt a legend in the photography industry.</p>
<p>He was also a great human being.</p>
<p>You can <a href="https://petapixel.com/2018/03/16/rip-chuck-westfall-the-photo-industry-just-lost-a-legend/">read more over at PetaPixel</a></p>
<p>Photo Credit // Nancy Winnings</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

